# 16. Steven Brust Discussion



## Philip Overby (Sep 7, 2013)

Number 16 is Steven Brust, a writer I've heard tons of good things about, but I've only read a sample of his first book featuring the popular Vlad Taltos called _Jhereg._ I really enjoyed what I read, but just got swamped with other stuff I'm reading. Has anyone who has read a lot of Brust have more insight into his books, especially the ones that follow Vlad Taltos? I found him to be an intriguing character, and I'd love to read more about him.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant writer. One of the best out there. His books set in the same world as the Vlad Taltos series, but much earlier in time, are wonderful - starting with The Phoenix Guards.

His collaboration "Freedom and Necessity," with Emma Bull, was also great.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 7, 2013)

One thing is some of his books seem to be harder to find in e-book form. That is what has caused me to have trouble finding his work, but I think there are several titles available now on Amazon. He's one I definitely want to check out once I wade through a bunch of other stuff I want to finish.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 7, 2013)

He's written quite a few of the Vlad Taltos novels. I'd recommend reading them in the order of publication. Many of his novels are now grouped into larger books, with two or three novels comprising the larger edition.

I can say that I really enjoy the Taltos novels, although some are not as strong as others. I really didn't care much for Teckla and Orca. They're good novels, I guess I just have higher expectations from Brust.

Another thing is that he experiments with writing styles and structure of his storytelling, so that helps keep the novels and writing fresh.

I did listen to one of the audiobooks released via Audible. I didn't care for it. Not the novel, but the narration. The voices and pacing and tone just didn't fit many of the characters, and the banter in the dialogue wasn't carried out as successful as it might've been...or maybe my imagination is just better. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## brokethepoint (Sep 9, 2013)

I read the sample of "The Phoenix Guard" and for me the amount of details was too much.  I picked up "Dragon" and it seems to be written in a different style, but it couldn't hold my attention.


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 11, 2013)

For those of you who have read his books (especially Steerpike), please answer the following question:

As an author, what are some of Steven Brust's greatest strengths?  What do you find most appealing about his books?


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 11, 2013)

Dialogue is a great strength of his. The dialogue, and even the narration, is witty and fun to read. He also has a knack for making his characters likable, and he has a strong authorial style or voice that make his work so much fun to read.


----------

